# G20 or SE-R Skirts :B14



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Getting my car painted in about a week (Mitsubishi Mystic Black Pearl , FYI), and will change my front/rear bumpers with G20 ones, maybe even SE-R's, pretty set on the G20's though, with an infinity grill it'll look tight as hell...

Wondering if the G20's sideskirts will fit though...I'm going to check it out at the junkyard tomorrow, but wondering if they will fit, or if I should just go for the SE-Rs and stop wasting my time... I know the G20 bumpers will require some cutting because of their lenght.. worried if the same goes with the skirts...

None of the body kits I've seen for the B14 fit my style... so I was looking into something OEM.. 

I'll have pictures in about 2-3 weeks :thumbup:

-----
Also if I find out information from my endevour I will post up all the information/pictures I collect. Along with the finished product...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

g20 skirts will fit with some trimmings for it is a tad longer.. be ready to get your hands into some custom work already just like the g20 front and rear.

good luck on that man i cant wait to see the g20 rear on a b14 cuz that what i planning on doing for my car


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

The side skirts will have to be trimmed from the middle correct? Also do you have any idea what goes into the cutting down of the side skirts... glue them back together and a little bondo? Because this is going to be done by an alley garage, the guy is real good but not sure if the cutting down process is too complex...












Front bumper. The guy was worried it was too wide, making it much more work to customize.. 









Rear bumper..









Also, an article on SE-R skirts ..... not sure if the car would flow the same without the G20 all around... 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the front bumper need some trimming around the sides as per one of the 200sx guys on the sr20 boards.. side skirts im not sure but im guessing some fiberglassing/bondo would work to do what cut is needed and the bumper im clueless.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm looking at the B14 FSM, and I only see a removable side skirt on the coupe version of the B14, not the sedan... It only shows a removable mud flap for the sedan.. went outside to look at my car and it all seems to be one piece... Perhaps it can be superimposed on the existing skirts?

----
Going to the junkyard... Wish me luck.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the skirts are the " mud flaps " so they call it on the 99 se-l 4 door.

part numbers for them are

Front Left MudGuard Center
76853 OMOOO

rear Left MudGuard Center
76857 OMOOO


Front Right MudGuard Center
76852 OMOOO


Rear Right MudGuard Center
76856 OMOOO


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the only sentra that came with sideskirts stock was the SE-L.

Anyways I think you should go with the G20 skirts if you don't mind the extra work, however if you just want a quick and easy upgrade, the se-l's will help out alot. Or you could always go aftermarket, skirts are usally about 100-150 if thats all your buying.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

98 SEs came with them as well.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> 98 SEs came with them as well.


woops, that is right.

If you can't find them used, as I said, aftermarket sideskirts aren't that high.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

If the guy can fit the G20 skirts on it, and for a reasonable price... I'm going with it.. They look tight as hell, and flow real well with the rest of the car..
Is it cheaper to get them new (with body shop discount) or from the junkyard... I don't have much experience buying from junkyards... Being PVC I don't see how the parts could have been damaged too much (except direct impact obv)



-------
About one week more till I get it painted... I can't wait. Next move, SR20VE for some N/A power...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

call a junkyard and ask a price and see what they sell them for. call whoever you know that can get the body shop price and see what he can get them for. Compare #'s and call the cheaper back.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Wise man. Thanks.


----------

